# Big Girls Moving Up



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

I think the temps must be right for them to really start getting active. I'm finally starting to see results with faster moving baits...thank goodness...those suspending jerkbaits can really test your nerves. Busted this fat gal yesterday on an Adam's custom Lures AC9 baby bass worked over a grass bed.


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

Awesome bass! I know what you mean with those jerkbaits. I noticed the other day they were taking the bait more with a faster retrieve as well. And that's a nice looking lure right there too.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice fish. Its almost prime time.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

She's fat one for sure, NICE job'


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Mo65. That fish has beautiful color. Nice beautiful bass fish!


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

That fish does have great color! Good to see some nice fish out there. Congrats!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words fellas!:G


----------

